# Baby Bearded dragon :D



## m_beardie (Sep 9, 2008)

Heyy everyone
I thought i might post a
pic of my baby beardie..
got him about a month or so
ago and he eats really well!
ill post more later cuz my comp
is going really slow.
tell me what you think!
Thanks
M beardie.


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 9, 2008)

Very cute, but it would be nice to see one where it's more awake and active.


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 9, 2008)

okk
hang on ill take some now


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Sep 9, 2008)

cute. how big is he?


----------



## luvezit (Sep 9, 2008)

oh so cute.


----------



## kandi (Sep 9, 2008)

Cute, he is having a little nap


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 9, 2008)

he's only a few months
i'd say about 4..
he is about the size of my hand
i have a small hand lol


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 9, 2008)

Awww! He's adorable!!!


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 9, 2008)

more pics are coming...
3 more actually
just waiting for this thing to load!!


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 9, 2008)

he is beautiful, what a little Q.T


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 9, 2008)

one more
i have to go..
ill put more on tonight.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Sep 9, 2008)

The good old beardie dragons can't get anothe of them.


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 9, 2008)

love him so muchh


----------



## Jewly (Sep 9, 2008)

awww very cute.

I love my beardies too....such great animals to watch.


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 9, 2008)

thankks


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 9, 2008)

another one


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks for all your comments


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Sep 9, 2008)

not sure if that substrate is such a great idea... any substrate with loose particles can be dangerous for babies and juvenile beardies because they can swallow it and it can block their intestines.

It'd probably be safer for him if you kept him on newspaper, reptile carpet or shelf liner.


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 10, 2008)

ook thanks so much!!
i wasn't too sure about
it either.. sometimes he
catches a bit when he eats
his crickets... but he drops 
it. thanks for your help.
i will look for better substrate.


----------



## miley_take (Sep 10, 2008)

very cute! makes me want some


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah they are great pets to have!
very placid and sooo cute


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 10, 2008)

heyy just a question....
i feed my cricket crickets with calcium and a bit of mashed banana and apple... should i be feeding him anything else?


----------



## Jewly (Sep 10, 2008)

You could give them some gutload and also some carrot.


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 10, 2008)

ok kl
if you dont mind me asking...
whats gutload?


----------



## Kirby (Sep 10, 2008)

http://www.beautifuldragons.503xtreme.com/Nutrition.html

he's very small, even for 4 months. 

what are his temps, and what uv does he have?

he's very cute!

try taking out the substrate and using paper towel. or tile.


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 10, 2008)

temps not too goud
he has UV
im getting new lights for more wormth.


----------



## Kirby (Sep 10, 2008)

what re you measuring the temps with? get a digital thermometer with probe. 

baskign site should be 40C and the cool side down to 20 C

what brand uv?


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 10, 2008)

i dont know the brand atm cuz im at school, i have a thermostat but i need to put stronger lights on. i will let you know everything when i get home at about 4.45. thanks for your help, i will fix it up as soon as i can. i also need to get a thermometer to measure the temperature. 
M beardie.


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 10, 2008)

aww, i love how the babies heads look so huge compared to their bodies,..!!

hes a little cutie, gotta say teh beardies are probably my faves,...!!

i just use cat bikkies or bearded dragon pellets to gutload my insects,..well, the bulk get cat pellets, the ones that are gonna be eaten withinn a few days get the dragon pellets,...and carrot.


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks for your all your help 
i am waiting for him to shed..
do you know if they go darker
when they shed? he has shed
once before about 3 weeks ago.
now he goes darker and is belly
goes greyish... do you think he 
will shed soon??


----------



## jaymeemccann (Sep 10, 2008)

aww them pictures are beautiful. i was looking at them on my break and thinking of my beardie, Frankie. he's only little too. they are just adorable!


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 10, 2008)

the go kinda milky before they shed, not darker,...it looks like theres translucent bluey/grey skin covering the normal dragon.


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 10, 2008)

yeh i love beardies..
chris: is that bad??

IS there anything i should do??


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 10, 2008)

is what bad? the milkiness?

no, thats normal,..

beardies do darken themselves when basking or cold to absorb more heat, which is also normal.

when ur beardy starts going milky and shedding, warm baths help soften the skin and speed up the shedding process, mine really seem to appreciate them,.,.


----------



## Jewly (Sep 10, 2008)

m_beardie said:


> ok kl
> if you dont mind me asking...
> whats gutload?


 

It's this powdery stuff that comes with crickets when you buy them in tubs. Not sure what's in it, but they seem to love it.


----------



## jaih (Sep 10, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 10, 2008)

yehh i powder the crickets
with whateva that powder
is lol.. here are some more pics
if you aren't sik of him yet 
he's eating his crickets.. :lol:


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Sep 10, 2008)

cute 

if you feed him in his enclosure, do you make sure that there are no crickets left in the enclosure afterwards? because if there are, they can bite your dragon while he's sleeping and can actually hurt him quite badly.

i always feed my beardie in a separate enclosure, it's just a plastic storage tub and that way i can see how many he's eaten and i know that there are no crickets running around loose in his enclosure.


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 10, 2008)

oo relii??
ok maybe i should do that too!!
i didn't know crickets were so
annoying lol.. i will make sure
there are none left. thanks heaps!!!
i lovethis website!!!
ppl are so niceeeee


----------



## macj81 (Sep 12, 2008)

*feeding*

you should try him with dandelion flowers and leaves, clover, alfalfa and red lettuce, endive squash and theirs a few other things celery tops ? silkworms apporiate sized cockroaches my sons is the one in the water dish is now about 45 cm long silver phase and the other two are 4mnths old and are my 3yr olds yellow phase beardies


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 12, 2008)

*what should i feeed him?*

wow,
do you think mine is big/old enough for cocroaches or meal worms
he is 12cm long and is eating 5-6 crickets with calcium a day...
the only problem is that he usually only goes for food that moves
so cocroaches and meal worms mayy work.. is he old enough though?


----------



## euphorion (Sep 12, 2008)

very very cute!


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 12, 2008)

awww thanks 

thanks to everyone who has written to me


----------



## dragon lady (Sep 12, 2008)

he loks realy healthy!...wel done!!!

using a plastic tub for feeding will allow for not stress ue to live feed living in the habitat


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 12, 2008)

ok thanks...
but should i feeed him meal worms and woodies or is he too young??
i love him so muchhhhh
how old do you think he is if he is about 11 cm cuz ithink he is like 4-6 months.
thanks in advance.


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 12, 2008)

bumpppiez


----------



## Jewly (Sep 12, 2008)

m_beardie said:


> yehh i powder the crickets with whateva that powder is lol..


 
You're meant to feed your crickets the gutload, not dust them with it...lol

You dust the crickets with vitamin and calcium powder.


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 12, 2008)

yehh i powder them with the calcuim..
where do u get gutload from>???


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 12, 2008)

*shedding*

another question, how often do you think he will shed?s


----------



## Jewly (Sep 12, 2008)

m_beardie said:


> yehh i powder them with the calcuim..
> where do u get gutload from>???


 
I've only ever seen it come in little sachets with the tubs of crickets that you buy from the pet shops.


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 12, 2008)

okk thanks 
also, do u think i could feed him roaches and meal worms??


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 7, 2008)

my bearded dragon looks like he is shedding twice in a row
like,, shed after shed straight away, is this normal for a 3 month old?


----------



## TheBoga (Oct 8, 2008)

I get my gutload in a jar, it's made by Jurassi Pet, my calcium, vitamin supps and beardy pellets are all from the same company. Usually found in shops that sell reps.


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 8, 2008)

so the stuff that comes with crickets IS calcium rite? because that's what i have been sprinkling them with lol
anyway,, should i be feeding ma beardy pellets as well? because he doesnt seem to eat anyting that doesn't
move. will he grow out of that? i hope he does cuz i dont want to have that problemm..

Thanks,

M


----------



## Kyro (Oct 8, 2008)

No, the stuff that comes with crickets is gutload which you feed the crickets with. Calcium you buy at the pet shop. 
Keep offering greens such as dandelions,clover,etc & eventually he will start to eat them. My guys would only eat greens occasionally until they were about 12 months & now they eat them daily.You don't have to feed them pellets but it does make life easier if you run out of live food for them, just be sure to get the small pellets for baby beardies. A good site with lists of foods suitable for beardies is beautifuldragons.com.


----------



## TheBoga (Oct 8, 2008)

I've bought crickets that come with a small bag of calcium. Just to clarify the calcium is a white powder, gutload is tiny brown pellets smaller than poppy seeds you get on bread rolls.

Try to get them in the habit of eating greens now as a juvy, my beardy only eats live food and because I got him as an adult it is very difficult to change his ways.


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 8, 2008)

ok, ill try offering him more veggies. i have bought them wtih calcium as well.. but how do i feed crickets with gutload???

thanks

M


----------



## dylanmifsud88 (Oct 8, 2008)

mad is it a pygmy or inland or central.


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 8, 2008)

central


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 8, 2008)

ohh yeah and everyone, feel free to post pics of ur own reptiles too  i love pictures!


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 8, 2008)

anyone else?


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 9, 2008)

how are you meant to feed the crickets the gutload?


----------



## TheBoga (Oct 11, 2008)

Hold the crickets by the legs and pour it down their mouths, it's not easy to do. Just joking.

No, just put in as their feed, the crickets will consume it over time and be full of goodness for when the beardy eats the cricket.


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 26, 2008)

omg u scared the hec outa mee lol i was just imagining me screaming my head off trying to get stuff down a crickets throat  lol

thanks


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 26, 2008)

hey any of you can post picz of ur own pets..
i love seeing pics 

M


----------



## yoyo101 (Dec 15, 2008)

awww thats so cutee!!!

spikeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## m_beardie (Dec 15, 2008)

he aint a baby anymore lol


----------



## yoyo101 (Dec 15, 2008)

SO CUTEE!! My sister has a bearded dragon! CUTE!


----------

